# any ideas what the dr will do with us first?



## smilergal (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi I'm Amy (26) and have PCOS my husband (33) no sperm reading. Any ideas what treatment we are likely to be  put through first? We have no idea what he is going to say. We are waiting for our next appointment 22nd April. Let's hope we can get started on something.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello. Is it your first appointment at the hospital? If so they will most likely want more tests as that is what happened with us. We were told we could be referred for Ivf in the meantime as this is our only option but as it was a shock to hear this at the appointment (GP told us differently and that DH's results were fine when they weren't), we decided  to go away and discuss it. I've got to have more bloods, a hsg and scan. My hubby has got to have some bloods taken as well. Any questions please feel free to ask and it sounds like we might be at a similar part of our journey x


----------



## smilergal (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi, it's lovely to hear from someone on here, thank you.

No its not our first appointment but our second. We have just had more blood tests and SA, think our doctor wanted to know these results before suggesting anything further. Previously I've had day 3 and 21 bloods, so that's all done oh and scan that's how we found out I have PCOS. 
Really cannot wait until appointment on 22nd April although I'm very sure it'll consist of more months of waiting for something to happen.


----------



## MrsRL (Dec 11, 2013)

No problem. I'm new here too and it is nice to feel that there is somewhere to go and ask questions with people that understand 

I had already had one lot of day 2-5 bloods and day 21 bloods x 3 but they have asked me to do my bloods again as my results were borderline and didn't actually prove OV. My hubby did 2 SAs so hasn't got to re-do his but he has got to have a blood test to check hormone levels as his SA results were abnormal. 

I have also got to have a HSG (Hysterosalpingogram) and ultrasound scan, therefore they might get you to have those if you have not already. Depending on your results they might suggest referring for IVF like they did for us but you don't have to do that straightaway and can go away to talk about it. We are going back in June once we have had all of these tests and telling them our decision then. Or there might be other options for you, it will all depend on the results.

Good luck with your appointment on 22nd April and let us know how you get on  x


----------



## smilergal (Apr 8, 2014)

Maybe I'll need to have more blood tests done then, eg day 21 if they need to know if it's different one month to the next.
I'm not sure what the term is for the scan I had done, just a routine check to look at my ovaries, I'm not sure if they will need to do this again at next appointment, just it will be my time of the month (AF I think it's called)
Husband has had 3 SA of which 2 they said they found no sperm/motility, awaiting results from last SA but I'm sure it'll be no different.
I've heard of ICSI but I'm not sure if our doctor will mention this or just talk about IVF. We have waited so long I don't think it'll be hard to make decision for us, whether to go ahead or not or possibly use donor sperm. Obviously we don't really wanna use donor sperm but my husband feels like it won't be his child - must be so hard for couples who don't have any other option.

Thank you, will definitely be posting about appointment on 22nd   x


----------

